# Dukem Nukem Forever kommt...



## Administrator (21. Juli 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (21. Juli 2008)

Wenn 3D Realms meint, uns über 10 Jahre warten lassen zu müssen, dann wirds schon Gründe geben.

Wann es kommt ist mir eigendlich egal, solange das Endprodukt stimmt.


----------



## Blackout (21. Juli 2008)

Solange es noch zu meinen Lebzeiten ist, können die sich ruhig Zeit lassen


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juli 2008)

Bis das Spiel erscheint, sind wir warscheinlich alle schon alt und überreichen es dann zu Weihnachten unseren Enkeln und erzählen ihnen dabei die kuriose Entwicklungsgeschichte


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (21. Juli 2008)

die werden bestimmt nochmal die engine wechseln ! dann kanns ja heiter werden


----------



## SoSchautsAus (21. Juli 2008)

[X] ... irgendwie, irgendwo, irgendwann. 

SSA


----------



## Lordghost (23. Juli 2008)

ForgottenRealm am 21.07.2008 01:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn 3D Realms meint, uns über 10 Jahre warten lassen zu müssen, dann wirds schon Gründe geben.
> 
> Wann es kommt ist mir eigendlich egal, solange das Endprodukt stimmt.


nur das zeit bekanntlich nicht alles ist...
wird wahrscheinlich nix großartiges, leider.
bin mal gespannt.

btw: die müssen ja geld wie heu haben oder?

Blub


----------



## Gamaxy (24. Juli 2008)

...IMHO gar nicht mehr (die Option gab es beim Poll nicht, deshalb hab ich 2666 angeklickt).

Wenn man sich anschaut, wie dünn das Material ist, das es zu diesem Spiel gibt, dann sind die immer noch in einer sehr frühen Entwicklungsphase. Wie es aussehen muss, wenn an einem Spiel wirklich entwickelt wird, das hat Blizzard vor ein paar Tagen gezeigt. Diese verwaschenen Screenshots und Hand-Videokamera-Aufnahmen, die von DNF immer wieder kursieren, sind dagegen doch ein Witz...

Bis das Game fertig ist, dauert es nach meinem Gefühl noch mindestens 3 Jahre, und bis dahin wird die Grafik hoffnungslos veraltet sein. Ich schätze, irgendwann wird die Meldung kommen, dass die Arbeiten an dem Spiel eingestellt wurden. Ein paar Monate später dann vielleicht die Meldung, dass mit einer neuen Engine wieder von vorne angefangen wurde, aber am Ende geht das wahrscheinlich aus wie das Hornberger Schießen...

Und falls ich mich doch irre und das Spiel doch irgendwann mal fertig sein sollte, dann wird es bestimmt kein außergewöhnliches Spiel, sondern ein konventioneller Shooter.


----------



## markenprodukt (5. August 2008)

Im Winter 2666 natürlich wie gut informierte PCA Leser wissen


----------



## DrProof (11. August 2008)

jetzt lebzeitenlang verfolgt... vom Entwicklungsstand von Bildern und geringen Informationsdurchgesicker wirds 2009 nun endlich der Fall sein. Ansonsten nie mehr.


----------



## realtowel (20. August 2008)

Vor allem: "Dukem Nukem". Das kommt wohl nie...


----------

